# Add-On Towing Mirrors



## SaveFerris

I'm looking for a set of add-on towing mirrors for the burb. The strap-on kind don't excite me, but these look like they might be slightly more solid: CIPA 10200

Does anyone have any recommendations?

The picture on the first link is misleading. This is more what they look like:
Better pic


----------



## battalionchief3

I have the CIPA slip on mirrors and they work fine. They kinda taper down and that gives you a smaller mirror but they don't fall off or vibrate. I get worried about "replacement" mirrors that are not factory. I broke one off on my S-10 (car wash) and got an aftermarket mirror and its not of the same quality. Its stiff and vibrates a lot. You might want to see if CIPA makes a slip on tow mirror or see if GM makes a tow mirror for your truck that can slide in and out like Ford makes, my opinion its a better way to go.


----------



## battalionchief3

Yeah thats what I have, they work fine.....thats a better picture for sure.


----------



## jcamp

X2


----------



## H2oSprayer

It never fails; check out this thread --> Here

The DW tossed them in the garbage can a few weeks ago. The mirror extensions did a good job, but I was much happier with these on my suburban --> Link


----------



## russlg

I have the CIPA slip on mirrors on my F150 when I tow, they stay in they outback when it is parked. These are great mirrors for the price. I sell quite a few of them at work....


----------



## outback loft

H2oSprayer said:


> It never fails; check out this thread --> Here
> 
> The DW tossed them in the garbage can a few weeks ago. The mirror extensions did a good job, but I was much happier with these on my suburban --> Link


I *had* the CIPA mirrors you say you now have, they were nice, and very big, maybe even too big. I just took them off and traded them to my buddy who had the chevy factory slide out tow mirrors on his 3500. He is towing a 38' 5th wheel and needed a larger mirror to be able to see the whole side of the trailer. The large CIPA ones he doesn't even have to pull them out. I never had them out on mine either. They stuck out that much further and had a very good view. They were just *huge*. I will say that I am more than happy with the mirrors I traded mine for. They look a more fitting on the truck, and they have a great view while towing.


----------



## H2oSprayer

outback loft said:


> I *had* the CIPA mirrors you say you now have


I actually traded those in on the new ones that came with the big white truck









I actually liked the fact that they were so big. Made it much easier to see down and behind on the co-pilot's side.


----------



## LTCMontana

Nathan,

Montana RV out on HWY 12 keeps them in stock. That's where I got mine and they were only about $5 more than I could find and i didn't have to wait.


----------



## swanny

I bought Schefenacker tow mirrors (Visiocorp). they are a direct replacement for the stock mirrors. Very simple to install and work great. IMHO.

kevin


----------



## gonewild

Yes the Schefenacker's are great (and expensive). My friend has them on his Sierra, I believe they are the company that makes the factory ones for Ford. I personally have the CPIA's on my Sierra and towed 8,000 mi. last summer with them. They are awesome, especially for the price. They do not vibrate at all, you just have to take them on and off when not towing.

Good luck.


----------



## thefulminator

I used the Cipa 10800s on my 99 Silverado for five years withouth any complaints. They were big and easy to attach. Since I got the new truck, I had to purchase a set of 10900s for it.

If anyone is interested, I still have the 10800s in the original box. PM me if you want to check them out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I know you said the strap on type doesn't excite you, but hands down the McKesh mirrors are the best after market mirrors you can buy. I had them on my Suburban for 1000's of miles and never once did the wiggle or cause any damage to my truck.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know you said the strap on type doesn't excite you, but hands down the McKesh mirrors are the best after market mirrors you can buy. I had them on my Suburban for 1000's of miles and never once did the wiggle or cause any damage to my truck.


I agree, I've run with both. If I didn't have the Factory tow mirrors on the SD, I'd be running the Mckesh still.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Nathan said:


> I know you said the strap on type doesn't excite you, but hands down the McKesh mirrors are the best after market mirrors you can buy. I had them on my Suburban for 1000's of miles and never once did the wiggle or cause any damage to my truck.


I agree, I've run with both. If I didn't have the Factory tow mirrors on the SD, I'd be running the Mckesh still.
[/quote]

I tried a set of clip on Cipa's which lasted about a year. I was never really happy with them (for several reasons) but I guess they were ok for the $20 or so we paid for them. I ended up with McKesh which by far are the best I have ever used. They are actually easier to get on and get setup than the clip-on Cipa's. Like Nathan, I use the factory tow mirrors on my Superduty now. I still have the McKesh mirrors and if you are interested, pm me.

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper

collinsfam_tx said:


> I still have the McKesh mirrors and if you are interested, pm me.
> 
> -CC


....get these!!!!


----------



## SaveFerris

Thanks for all the guidance, everyone. After thinking it over, I am sold on the McKesh mirrors.

Bakerman had an extra set he was selling for a good price, so I jumped on it. They should be in the mail tomorrow.

And thanks Curtis for the offer to dig through your stuff to find those mirrors. I feel like everyone here is watching out for each other, and I really appreciate that. Thanks!









Nathan


----------



## SaveFerris

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know you said the strap on type doesn't excite you, but hands down the McKesh mirrors are the best after market mirrors you can buy. I had them on my Suburban for 1000's of miles and never once did the wiggle or cause any damage to my truck.


BTW, when I said I wasn't excited about the strap-on mirrors, I was thinking of this style:










The McKesh mirrors were a whole new thing to me. They definitely look much more solid than the kind that strap directly to the existing mirror. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

SaveFerris said:


> I know you said the strap on type doesn't excite you, but hands down the McKesh mirrors are the best after market mirrors you can buy. I had them on my Suburban for 1000's of miles and never once did the wiggle or cause any damage to my truck.


BTW, when I said I wasn't excited about the strap-on mirrors, I was thinking of this style:









[/quote]

What moron put that image online. The mirror is put on backward. Great if you're trying to blind the oncoming traffic with sunlight.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know you said the strap on type doesn't excite you, but hands down the McKesh mirrors are the best after market mirrors you can buy. I had them on my Suburban for 1000's of miles and never once did the wiggle or cause any damage to my truck.


BTW, when I said I wasn't excited about the strap-on mirrors, I was thinking of this style:









[/quote]

What moron put that image online. The mirror is put on backward. Great if you're trying to blind the oncoming traffic with sunlight.








[/quote]

Look again Jim,

The mirror in the picture has a chrome cover to it (skull cap in industry speak).


----------



## SaveFerris

Nathan said:


> I know you said the strap on type doesn't excite you, but hands down the McKesh mirrors are the best after market mirrors you can buy. I had them on my Suburban for 1000's of miles and never once did the wiggle or cause any damage to my truck.


BTW, when I said I wasn't excited about the strap-on mirrors, I was thinking of this style:









[/quote]

What moron put that image online. The mirror is put on backward. Great if you're trying to blind the oncoming traffic with sunlight.








[/quote]

Look again Jim,

The mirror in the picture has a chrome cover to it (skull cap in industry speak).








[/quote]

LOL!







I see what you mean, Jim - at first glance, it looks like it is installed backwards. I bet those chrome covers would still do a good job blinding oncoming traffic if you were driving into the sun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Look again Jim,
> 
> The mirror in the picture has a chrome cover to it (skull cap in industry speak).


Ok...I'm the moron that didn't look close enough...


----------



## TexanThompsons

Ur not a moron Jim, I thought the same thing when I saw the picutre and my momma always told me growing up that I am S M A R T!


----------



## twincam

we purchased the cipa, here's a link to what they look like, was not able to find anything different. 
http://www.go-rv.com/coast/do/catalog/page?dealerId=1656&pageNum=552


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Look again Jim,
> 
> The mirror in the picture has a chrome cover to it (skull cap in industry speak).


Ok...I'm the moron that didn't look close enough...








[/quote]
No, not a moron... After all, you don't have tow worry about extra mirrors anymore..... That makes you brilliant!


----------

